# Print website for inside tag or on back of shirt?



## cjt123 (May 17, 2009)

I am about to get my first designs printed and I am debating whether or not to print my soon-to-be website on the inside of the shirt for the tag (tagless shirts) or on the back of the shirt for maybe some advertising.


----------



## nivleik (May 20, 2009)

hmm..i think, at the back will be great...
so it can be seen and recognized easily...


----------



## JHanching (Mar 4, 2009)

All of our clients have gone tagless and the website is placed somewhere within a custom designed care label. Make it as easy as you can for potential customers to find you, as long as you don't get too tacky about it...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It depends on the brand aesthetic, but I think a website is always better left for the internal tag (if that). A logo can look good on the nape though, depending on how attractive the logo is and whether or not it suits the rest of the product and brand design.


----------



## MorbidTheory (May 29, 2009)

As far as going tagless with custom tags, would the tags be ordered and placed on the shirt by me or would this be a situation where the shirts were sent to the maker of the tags for installation? The only thing I've ever done is just press my logo onto the nape.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cjt123 said:


> I am about to get my first designs printed and I am debating whether or not to print my soon-to-be website on the inside of the shirt for the tag (tagless shirts) or on the back of the shirt for maybe some advertising.


It depends on your market, and your designs. Most folks will not buy a shirt if they feel they would be a walking billboard for your company. I know I wouldn't..unless they were free.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I would say keep it on the inside, I would not buy a shirt with a web address on the back, even if it was a well known brand. It's tacky.


----------

